

DDoS attacks are getting more powerful as the Pentagon scrambles for solutions - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2015/08/31/ddos-attacks-report-2015-trends/

======
bceagle
I think it is hard to appreciate DDoS until you are the target. About 7 years
ago, my business partner made fun of a hacker who was trying to blackmail us
and before we knew it, we were under attack. I didn't even know what DDoS was
at that time, but I certainly found out. We had an eCommerce site and it was
down hard for three days until we found one of the very few companies
providing any level of DDoS protection at that time. We finally got the site
back up, but the damage was done. We ended up closing down that business a
couple months later.

------
NickHaflinger
And what exactly is the Pentagon going to bring to the table, since the root
cause of DDOS attacks are all those compromised Windows desktop computers out
there on the Internet.

